# Construction Ref mats.



## hindeh (Aug 6, 2009)

Pls I need recommendations for good construction refs. or books for the PE exam? arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2009)

Wrong forum dude!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try here:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=8164


----------

